# CURED OF LEAKY GAS!



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mark8852

New Member



Members









2 posts

Country:American Samoa

Posted 15 October 2015 - 02:26 PM

Advertisement

CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!

I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.

Stay *VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly)* + a *Multi-vitamin *+* ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery)* + *Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles*.

Some exorcises that worked for me:

http://www.leanitup....13/09/jghjf.png

http://www.leanitup....9/htyutyurt.png

ORIGINAL SOURCE: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/260849-leaky-gas-anismus-plz-help/?hl=%2Bcured+%2Bleaky+%2Bgas#entry1157777

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/258729-i-smell-so-bad-that-the-whole-block-could-smell-me/#entry1157785


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

It seems relaxing the gluteal muscles is the only solution for leaky gas. When i was on antidepressant and levosulpiride i was free of leaky gas, when i have taken physiotherapy sessions(Electrotherapy and ultrasound on buttocks) for a month - i found max relief from LG.

The above solution seems very apt. If we all try stretching our gluteal, hamstrings, quads, groin muscles daily and keep sharing the progress whether we are doing it right or not we can come to a conclusion very soon. HYDRATION is also equally important, download hydrotherapy app on mobile, which will give you timely reminders to drink water. I always drink very less amount of water and i have a dry mouth. Our body and muscles needs water to relax. What say guys?


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Oceanblue141,

I know you've been posting since a long time here, I supose you have already done an defecogram xray? If yes, did you have an intussuception or prolapse, mild or anything?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Colonoscopy (2013) = No problem detected

MR Defecography (2013) = mild intra rectal mucosal prolapse

Pelvic floor Dynamic MRI(2013) = Pelvic decent of 3.6 cms

Anorectal manometry(2013) = Normal

Endoscopy(2013): Antral erosions in stomach

*The colorectal surgeon said, this is insignificant...so not to worry and any surgery is not required.*

What i feel is this is due to stress, anxiety and tightness in glutes, adductors, quads, hamstring group of muscles. Why am i saying this is when i was on antidepressants(Escitalopram oxolate and Levosulpiride) LG was almost nil. Do check for trigger points in your inner thighs, if any part is painful?


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

oceanblue141 said:


> Colonoscopy (2013) = No problem detected
> 
> MR Defecography (2013) = mild intra rectal mucosal prolapse
> 
> ...


If you read my recent forum, depression decreases the hippocampus potential, so our autonomic nervous system (digestive system) is directly affected as a result, until reversed.

Depression also usually goes hand in hand with anxiety, so with depression, moments of anxiety can trigger our fight or flight response, causing our body to take attention away from digestive system related body functions, to put towards survival important qualities such as expanding lungs.

Psychological problems are by far the underlying factor to many of us for our abnormal digestive problems, amplifying our predispositions.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2015/06/02/the-muscle-of-the-soul-may-be-triggering-your-fear-and-anxiety/

https://yogainternational.com/article/view/release-tension-in-the-psoas

Check these 2 links, muscle tension especially Psoas muscle might be the reason for anxiety, depression, digestive problems, fight or flight mode. Very interesting read.


----------



## Vuvdeleg (Aug 8, 2016)

oceanblue141 said:


> Colonoscopy (2013) = No problem detected
> 
> MR Defecography (2013) = mild intra rectal mucosal prolapse
> 
> ...


Hello Oceanblue141,

i have mild intra rectal mucosal prolapse, SIBO, decreased sense of smell... and leaky gas (6 years).

Levosulpiride (100 mg daily) was helpful for me too, but i thinked that's because it's a prokinetic and it decreases the bloating. Did you get tested for SIBO?

I think stress and anxiety have an important role in leaky gas, but with Bromazepam or Diazepam i hadn't great results.


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

Vuvdeleg said:


> Hello Oceanblue141,
> i have mild intra rectal mucosal prolapse, SIBO, decreased sense of smell... and leaky gas (6 years).
> Levosulpiride (100 mg daily) was helpful for me too, but i thinked that's because it's a prokinetic and it decreases the bloating. Did you get tested for SIBO?
> I think stress and anxiety have an important role in leaky gas, but with Bromazepam or Diazepam i hadn't great results.


Hi

I wonder when u took levosulpiride? Did u get it in france? Do they have it there?? U took it in 2016? Pls reply. I need a prokinetic, but my country does not have it. So maybe i can travel to france. Did u buy it in 2016 in france?
Greets


----------

